# ranchu feeding



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Do you think you will have to heat it at all during winter? 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Tony.
I left all my deeper fish ponds exposed in winter, only a thin layer of ice does't bother goldfish.
for this one I'll build a cold frame so it doesn't froze in winter.
cheers


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

people always forget goldfish are cold water fish. they live in North China and Japan in pond outside with no heating and electricity.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I was figuring that it would be likely Ok for our Vancouver winters. Also it's fairly protected next to your house. Freezing solid probably no longer is a consideration in the past decade lol. I barely had to scrape my windshield last year. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

yes, I had kept goldfish in a half wine barrel in my balcony with no issue, only 20 gallons of water with 1" ice on top


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha now you've got me thinking.....

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

true gold fish keeping is never about keep them in aquarium.
most of the gold fish are for top viewing, side of the goldfish is mostly big pale scales.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Red caps photos


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Favorite small ranchu


----------

